# Hydor 300w Heater??



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to get the Hydor Inline heater on my 125G tank but am not sure if it will suffice alone on that amount of water? Anyone out there have one of these heaters on a larger tank? Does it hold up or is it on all the time? I have one on my 50G and love it just not sure if it will be ok on a larger tank?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have one of these on my discus tank and it can "just" hold temp. Keeping in mind that I am raising the temp a lot.

100g 3x2x2 tank. Room is 16-17 deg C, tank is at 31 (or about 86-87F)

I now have a second 300w heater inside the tank to help with the temps and the heaters now run 50% of the time or so.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a 15 degree C hike Jonney boy, so in your case, it's just a problem with heat differential. In my 100 gallon square tank (30x30x24") I am holding steady at 29 C in a room that's 20 C no problems. Having said that though, it does take roughly an hour to raise the temp 1 degree above ambient.

T-bore, a lot would depend on the temp differential you want to hold.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i used for my 130 g, but i used 2 Hydor heater ! 
because i used for my office, night time office turn off the heat so, it is cold in the room! so i need used 2 heater, but work okie! u maybe used 2 better!


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

The water in both my tanks I usually keep about 23c(75f), I would say the house is about 17-18c(65f).


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I can get one of the Hydor inline heaters and see how it goes. If I need to just put one of the submersibles in the tank for the winter, take it out when the weather warms up.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you'll have no problems raising the tank temp by 5 degrees C. You just have to be careful when doing water changes and such, or may add a heater during those times, as it'll take the single 300 W heater quite a bit more time to change the temp. I used 250 W Stealths in my 125 sync'd with a temp controller for that reason. When you are using 2 heaters, it's best to have a controller so that not all the work is being done by one heater, leading to premature wear and eventual failure.


----------



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

had 1 on my 90gal worked fine,
just make sure you tape the dial in place


----------

